# the stork is coming!!!!!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 21, 2007)

ok so Betty Lou has been getting bigger and bigger but i have been pretending not to notice, after her mom disappointed me this spring... but today :new_shocked: i noticed SOMETHING between her legs as she walked away from me... so of course i had to run get my hand under there and WOO HOO, it's not much yet, just barely a handful, but we are DEFINITELY getting an udder :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

i think we might have a fall baby




:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 21, 2007)

:saludando: Congrats on your soon to be new addition :517: :risa8: :new_multi:


----------



## jdomep (Oct 21, 2007)

:risa8: :488: :new_multi: WOO HOO :risa8: :488: :new_multi:


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: yea! Betty Lou!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006: Gooo Betty Lou!!  :cheeky-smiley-006: :aktion033: We'll all be anxiously awaiting the stork's visit :lol:


----------



## Marnie (Oct 21, 2007)

This is great, we need another forum baby!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 21, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]YAHHHHOOOOO...way to go Betty Lou, maybe your be having a halloween SPECTACULAR boo baby. Ohh, CONGRATS to you too Susan. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks all :saludando: i am oh so excited about this baby, it's Dillon's first (the jack in my avatar) and i am really anxious to see what he throws (we need a nail-biting smiley  ) - well it's Betty Lou's first baby too, not that she isn't important but Dillon is my "perfect" herdsire (except for color, don't tell HIM but if he was spotted oh my :bgrin ) but otherwise he is just so darn good-looking



:

as of tonight still just a handful... i will sure keep you posted!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 23, 2007)

Betty Lou is going to be a Mommy :aktion033:

Perfect timing for a birth where you live



:

You try not to breed around here for Fall/Winter babies ... it is just too cold & wet.

It'll be so nice having another baby on the forum ... I thought we were done for the year.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 24, 2007)

well i have been checking daily and Betty Lou's udder hasn't seemed to change any, but last night my handful felt just a tad bigger :lol:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 14, 2007)

Where's that baby


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 15, 2007)

hanging in there... every few days the handful seems a little bigger



but lately, even though i am very careful and gentle, Betty Lou tries to BITE me when i touch her





don't worry, the donkey forum will be the FIRST to know when the baby gets here


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 15, 2007)

the biting is a good sign !

should be soon ..... how is your weather these days?


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 15, 2007)

Waiting!!


----------

